# Disconnects Six Operations of the Hand



## Mule (Apr 30, 2010)

225.33 Maximum Number of Disconnects.

(B) Single-Pole Units. Two or three single-pole switches or breakers capable of individual operation shall be permitted on multiwire circuits, one pole for each ungrounded conductor, as one multipole disconnect, provided they are equipped with identified handle ties or a master handle to disconnect all ungrounded conductors with no more than six operations of the hand.

I had an electrical inspection yesterday and didn't really know what to say. This is the first time I have actually ran into this.

Most service panels have disconnects. The panel yesterday did not. There were approximately 12 breakers. Three of them were pinned together (240 volt).

What exactly is SIX OPERATIONS OF THE HAND? If I can lay my hand up against five breakers and turn them off, is that one operation of the hand? That would mean I could have 30 breakers without a main disconnect!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2010)

Each breaker, or multi-pole breaker with a handle tie, is an operation of the hand.

You may be able to 'throw' 5 or six breakers at once, but someone else may not be able to.


----------



## raider1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Was this a service or a feeder disconnect to a separate structure? 225.31 applys to a feeder disconnect at a separate structure. 230.71(A) & (B) apply to service disconnecting means.

Both sections say the same thing about "six operations of the hand".

What this means is that I can have single pole breakers with an identified handle tie and they will count as a single operation of the hand.

So for example I can have 18 single pole breakers with identified handle ties so that I have 6 ties with 3 single pole breakers under each tie and this would meet the requirements of that section for "6 operations of the hand".

Hope this makes sense.

Chris


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep in mind this provision is only for multiwire circuits.  So unless the individual single-pole breakers are being grouped for the purposes of supplying a multiwire branch circuit, this section cannot be used.  That is, if each of those single-pole breakers are supplying individual circuits, the rule does not apply.

You may also want to read the manufacturer's label and installation instructions.  Many will not permit the panel to be used as service equipment with more than 1 or 2 "main disconnects".


----------



## raider1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> Keep in mind this provision is only for multiwire circuits.  So unless the individual single-pole breakers are being grouped for the purposes of supplying a multiwire branch circuit, this section cannot be used.  That is, if each of those single-pole breakers are supplying individual circuits, the rule does not apply.  You may also want to read the manufacturer's label and installation instructions.  Many will not permit the panel to be used as service equipment with more than 1 or 2 "main disconnects".


Good point, I did not mention that.

Thanks Bryan


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

Mule, that's still 9, not 6 ..


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Was this a service or a feeder disconnect to a separate structure? 225.31 applys to a feeder disconnect at a separate structure. 230.71(A) & (B) apply to service disconnecting means.Both sections say the same thing about "six operations of the hand".
> 
> What this means is that I can have single pole breakers with an identified handle tie and they will count as a single operation of the hand.
> 
> ...


raider1, sorry for the delay.

This is a service.

So then it's six breakers total.

Why do codes do that to you??? Why don't they just say "Six breakers"


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2010)

"Six breakers" would be even more confusing.

Would two single-pole breakers with a handle-tie be considered one or two breakers towards the total of six?

How about three single-poles handle-tied together?  One or three?

What about pull-out fused disconnects?  Are those going to be required to be replaced since they're not breakers?

How about a disconnect with a handle on the side?  No breaker, so it must be replaced as well?

Breakers are over-current devices, which in many cases can serve as a disconnecting means.  But rewording it to 'six breakers' would require installing over-current protection where it may be costly to do so but not required.


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2010)

Why does this crapola have to be so complicated????      I'm getting a headache!

Okay...I'll just throw my hand at it six times. If everything shuts off it's good to go..if not...turned down!!


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2010)

It's complicated because someone tried to take a short-cut, so a rule was written to prevent it.

That's the same reason we have 1,716,538 laws to enforce the 10 Commandments.


----------

